# Random quotes of the Day



## i'myourpal (Aug 31, 2022)

I didn't know where else to put this.
A couple and half decades ago my Mom and I were watching Saturday Night Live.
As for today I don't like it anymore and don't watch it. 
During that time there was something funny on that show.  During the program before a commercial
they would show these quotes from a man named Jack Handy. 
I still like these quote jokes and you may be able to find them online to read.

well how about us?
What if we come up with our own funny quotes? It just takes a little imagination like your elementary
teacher told you at school. On every turn though you can only do 1 at a time.
But throughout the day you can put a quote when it's your turn.
Never can there be 2 quotes in a row from 1 member.

You can quote something you read or make one up yourself.
I'll give you 2 examples:

#1 This is a partial quote from a speech.  JFK " It's not what your country can do for you but what you can do for your country"
This was on the serious side and will be accepted.

#2 This is my own quote.  "And the people they were standing on the sidewalk and looked up and said, " Look is that a bird.
is that a plane? A man walked out of his house and said, " No! That's the pesty kid that lives next door. He got his kite stuck in my tree."

Well, this is how it works. Now you give 1 quote. It can be any quote. Just remember to say whom the quote is from. Try to limit it to 2 paragraphs
that everyone will be recognized.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 31, 2022)

Christopher Isherwood said, "Life is not so bad if you have plenty of luck, a good physique and not too much imagination." Best description of high school and the U.S. workplace EVER! (And we all know “luck” means money.)

 ~~Jane T. Godfrey


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

In the famous words of Lucille Ball in I Love Lucy remember to always take your "
"VitaMeataVegamin" it's great ​


----------



## i'myourpal (Sep 1, 2022)

Look and see that posters 2 and 3 did quotes from real people.
But now remember that you can make up your own.
That's why this is fun and interesting.

This one I made up. " Bill Clinton was invited by a classroom teacher to meet with the kids. Later in the day the teacher had the kids play a game with Bill Clinton on the lawn. The teacher says, Come on everybody. You know how to play Simon Says. Teacher says Put your hands on your head. All the kids put their hands on their head. Bill had his arms by his side. Teacher said to Bill put your hands on your head. Bill says Why do I need to do that one. Teacher said Bill because I said Simon Says. Bill answered and said this. I don't have to put my hands on my head. What's the definition of Simon Says?"


----------



## officerripley (Sep 1, 2022)

Dying with the most toys = you're still dead.

~~Jane T. Godfrey


----------



## PreciousDove (Sep 1, 2022)

I'm saying it now but don't know who originally said it "Enjoy it now because nothing is going with you"


----------



## officerripley (Sep 1, 2022)

"Pretty much everyone hates high school. It’s a measure of your humanity, I suspect. If you enjoyed high school, you were probably a psychopath or a cheerleader. Or possibly both. Those things aren’t mutually exclusive, you know.

…you _should_ enjoy and appreciate your days in high school, because you _will_ remember them the rest of your life. Like when you’re in prison, or you’re getting mugged at gunpoint, you can say to yourself, “Well, at least I’m not in high school.” High school is life’s way of giving you a record low to judge the rest of your life by."

 ~~from _Let’s Pretend This Never Happened_ by Jenny Lawson (The Bloggess)


----------

